# Arkadiy Stepankovskiy...



## Cruentus

Arkadiy Stepankovskiy, systema instructor who ran "Systema Academy of Self-Protection" was killed over the weekend (March 6).

May justice be served, and my condolences to the family...

Paul Janulis


----------



## Cruentus

.


----------



## Tgace

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Arkadiy Stepankovskiy, systema instructor who ran "Systema Academy of Self-Protection" was killed over the weekend (March 6).
> 
> May justice be served, and my condolences to the family...
> 
> Paul Janulis



Very Sad News.

Also my condolences to the family and friends and students. :asian:


----------



## Bammx2

.


----------



## Lisa

.


----------



## NYCRonin

Rest in peace, my friend.


----------



## rutherford

.


----------



## shesulsa

.


----------



## MJS

. :asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser

*.*

* :asian: *


----------



## Seig

.


----------



## Clive

.


----------



## Ceicei

. :asian:


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## Kenpodoc

.


----------



## Feisty Mouse

.


----------



## Brian King

It has been a year and Arkadiy's smile is no less bright and the goodness in his heart still beats strong in his family, students and friends. Tuesday March 7th will be a memorial service for Arkadiy Stepankovskiy. The service will begin at the cemetery at 4:00 P.M. I continue to remember Arkadiy and his family and students in my prayers till next we get a chance to do the 'work' together again, Sleep well brother

Brian King


----------



## Gin-Gin

. :asian:


----------

